# MSR type 095



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Is anybody else head over heels in love with these wheels?

Im debating using tax return money to get my baby some new wheels

The three colors that interest me are Superfinished with black trim, PVD black pearl and Matte Black. 

I cant seem to find any site with decent prices most site I stumble upon are over priced.

Does anyone know how dark the PVD black pearl is? Maybe pics?

Im just tired of the stock 16s


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep , If you are that interested in the Black PVD ,,,,, then that is the Premium set of Wheels and you should expect to Pay the Premium Price ... Good Luck ...


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Really depends on how you want to go with it. You really can't beat the black pearl on a black car imo. If your looking to keep the silver on the car you may want to be like me and go with the superfinished. The polished works well with the chrome accents and the black with the black accents(mine is the crystal red tho). Just kinda have an idea on where you want to go with it when picking a color. Do really like the black pearl tho lol. Got mine used and they were chewed up.... and my wife dropped one on its face . Good thing with the polished is you can refinish and clean most of the scratches up. Polished can be a b tho. Google PVD black msr095's on cruze and there are a few pics out there.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

I love the 095, wish i could spare the $$ for a set, but not right now. 

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/201111/2012-chevrolet-cruze-dusk-3_600x0w.jpg


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Also the color of my car is the blue ray metallic and optioned with RS package so it does have the extra chrome


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

And then the real question... What do they weigh?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Might be my next wheel choice after inget rid of my current ones


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

LS6rally said:


> I love the 095, wish i could spare the $$ for a set.


*Whoa baby, that's one gorgeous set of wheels!
- -
*If could afford to put a set on my Cruze, then I'd feel compelled to drop in a motor capable of delivering what the wheels promise.

095 - MSR Wheels​


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't even find any where to buy them. Google brings back crap results


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

E-Bay ..Makstireandwheel.com


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't know what the price is and can't find them for sale but for me they'd have to be about half the price of nurburgrings for being over 5lbs heavier and not rotary forged.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks brian!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tires and Wheels | MAK'S TIRE & WHEEL Elgin, IL (224) 587-9255


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I asked Mak's for a quote waiting to hear back. Also they only have 2 of the colors


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Apparently they are out of stock. Can anybody recommend a tire in the $120-150 per tire range. A bunch come up on tirerack in that range. Looking for smooth ride and durable


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Miro Type 111's are close 18X8.5 5X100 for $850/set on ebay.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

trevforever said:


> Apparently they are out of stock. Can anybody recommend a tire in the $120-150 per tire range. A bunch come up on tirerack in that range. Looking for smooth ride and durable



what do we have to pick from? i had COnti. DW's that were awesome. and Potenza Re11's are great. Do these need to be All Seasons, or Summer Tires?


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone have the style 95 in black pearl on their cruze? A picture would be phenomenal


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

I want these in hyper black.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Whoa baby, that's one gorgeous set of wheels!
> - -
> *If could afford to put a set on my Cruze, then I'd feel compelled to drop in a motor capable of delivering what the wheels promise.
> 
> 095 - MSR Wheels​


I thought those specific wheels on that Cruze in that photo were one off rims for SEMA, and not production rims.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nope they are really for the lucky few whom can purchase them .....


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

You sure? While its not proof positive....look how the MSR 095 spokes end over the lip on the wheel site....and look at the lip on the Cruze photo...where they don't appear to. 

While I LOVE the photo there (to the point of getting an embarassing stiffy).....the website selling the MSR rims makes them look different than that photo. And not as attractive, to me anyway.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

You are right, the Cruze Dusk had these wheels, and they were a one off set. Now GM is making them and selling them with the Dusk Edition Sonic. If you go to Chevy.com and build a Sonic LTZ, you can add the Dusk package with those wheels on the SEMA cruze in 18" ( i believe the SEMA Cruze had 19's.

The MSR 095 was just the closest wheel to the Concept wheel in our 5x105 pattern


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

DSCN1037_zps55e441a8.jpg Photo by abercrombi305 | Photobucket

black pearl wheels


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

They look kinda similar to Vauxhall Astra wheels, they just have more spokes.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I just received an email about the MSR style 95 wheels in black pearl from a company stating there are only 3 sets in the country. WHAT?????

That seems hard to believe


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

trevforever said:


> I just received an email about the MSR style 95 wheels in black pearl from a company stating there are only 3 sets in the country. WHAT?????
> 
> That seems hard to believe


I was looking for the Super Finish not too long ago. There are none available in the 20 some warehouses that dealer checked.

He was trying to sell me the Black Pearl.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We have that weird bolt pattern of 5x105 , 
Demand has not been that great for the Manufacturers to consider increasing the supply .. Order the set you can come across or have them order a set ...


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm really becoming aggravated I didnt realize it was going to be so hard to buy the rims I want


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wat are ya thinking .... just order them off of E Bay and be done with your worrying ... Mike at Makstire states he has 10- 20 as many as you would want ...........


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

brian v said:


> Wat are ya thinking .... just order them off of E Bay and be done with your worrying ... Mike at Makstire states he has 10- 20 as many as you would want ...........


I emailed Mak's tire they said they are out of stock. Mak's tire ebay says they have when they actually don't is extremely misleading and disappointing. Also every other place has said they are out of stock


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did ya call Mak's ..Give em a call ...look on E Bay they are going Fast .. I 've called around and that is not true today ..

I get mine next month yeah 7 days .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh Yeah the Docks out West have finally Opened UP .. I know Dang Long Beach Ports ... the Union Ratified a 5 year contract ..


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

brian v said:


> Did ya call Mak's ..Give em a call ...look on E Bay they are going Fast .. I 've called around and that is not true today ..
> 
> I get mine next month yeah 7 days .


Interesting Ill have to give them a call. Idk why they told me they were out of stock then


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

trevforever said:


> Interesting Ill have to give them a call. Idk why they told me they were out of stock then


Let us Know what they say . Oh Tell them that Brian Referred ya ........


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Oh Yeah the Docks out West have finally Opened UP .. I know Dang Long Beach Ports ... the Union Ratified a 5 year contract ..


Good....I have a LOT of truck parts I NEED that was being held up over that logjam.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Good....I have a LOT of truck parts I NEED that was being held up over that logjam.


From what I have read It is going to take 2 months to catch up ..2 months to offload all of the current backlog of assets awaiting processing ..


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> From what I have read It is going to take 2 months to catch up ..2 months to offload all of the current backlog of assets awaiting processing ..


Cripes.......I have no idea where in that logjam my stuff is. With my luck it will be a the tail end of that rather than the front side of it.

On the plus side....the Holden Diesel Badges I ordered from Australia on Feb 14, arrived tonight my wife said. I'll see them when I get home from work tonight. She wasn't pleased...."You spent $81.97 (with shipping) on WHAT?" I almost hung up on her.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 135609
got mine last week .. from Aussie me Buddy in Australia ...thanks Aussie ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Update the MSR 095 PVD Black 5x105 Wheels are Not in Stock at any MSR Warehouse .. this is Nationwide ... there has been an issue pertaining to the count in inventory at present .. I Guess American Eagle has Fallen by the wayside .. or we could Blame all of those Sonic Owners who went on a Buying Spree for Upgrades . The Sonic has the Same Bolt Pattern of 5x105 .. Sorry ...:disgust (1):


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Any 1 up for a group Buy ! the Production run of these wheels is a minimum of 80 pieces . that's 20 orders .. we need an affirmed request ..


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

American Eagle manufactures their wheels offshore. And they come through the west coast ports....probably accounting for their disappearing from the warehouses recently.

I have a set of 058 Eagle Alloys for my truck among other things that were delayed over that strike. Place I ordered my wheels from told me all of this. Been waiting for them nearly 2 months now.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I didnt know that news about the ports. Do you guys think more will appear? and a group buy would be good idea if we could get the support


----------



## Khiry3 (Feb 25, 2015)

I love my rims but I think I want rims with smaller spokes


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Funny the info I received is that the company American Eagle has 2 factories and 1 is in South Carolina .
but who knows these days where anything is Manufactured at .

I Am taking a requisition for them any way. So pony up guys and let me know if you are interested in purchasing a set for your Cruzen ?


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Brian do you think they would drop down the price for us?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I can ask , we would need to ceate the interest first to have a good idea of how many sets would have to be ordered .. 
Shoot an order for 20 sets would be profitable for any distributor ..

As of today I am only aware of 3 other individuals that have shown interest in these wheels .


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

We could start a different thread with a title like "MSR style 95 group buy" to spark interest


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We could , But with this little interst I would think that we should let this Thread Play out for a bit longer and take Note of how many other Members would be willing to gather the Money that has to be acounted for to purchase these wheels .. 

Remember that a Minimum of 80 wheels is a production run for the mill to consider attempting the replenishment of stock for the distributors to sell .. there in lies the requirements necessary !

20 members would be Ideal ..

Also I still need a legthy conversation with Mike at Mak's for confirmation of an order of that magnitude . there will be many obstacles to address , such as , Names, addreeses , Purchasing Requirements , Authorization from the Company ie. American Eagle . 

I would be more than Happy to address the obstacles when given the Authority .. Plus we need to discuss that idea with the CT . Mods .and Auto guide ...


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd be interested in a set of these as well depending on price... I think it's gonna be a hard group buy to fill but you never know around tax season


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah those are very good point brian. Do you think they will make more without doing a group buy? If the interest isnt there.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

1 never Knows .. as far as my conversation has gone with Mike .. There is an Existing Back Order for a Given amount .. that possibility will Get addressed at some Point in Time by American Eagle Brands . 

Send Mike an EMail Requesting a Heads UP to you if at all Possible When He has Verification of an Existance in the Supply Stream to Please Contact You .. For Now we wait ..


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I hope I can put these wheels on my cruze before the Lordstown meet


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I just had a lengthy conversation with an American Eagle wholesaler and there is not good news at present . Aparently these wheels are Not even on the production run for the next 90 days ..No Wonder we get a Back Ordered reply ! 

The good news is I now have an IN with a Wholesaler ! 
Going by to have a sit down to try and Force the Issue for an Offering On this Sight ..

Remember this is a work in progress and be patient . 
Whom Knows where this will lead ..


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

If there are people looking for this style wheel and don't want to wait.

Look up TSW Nurburgring. They are available in matte Gunmetal which is their version of black.

They are also Rotary Forged rather than cast , so they will be a bit lighter.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness . I want what I want and know how to get IT .

Besides these are worth waiting for !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 136521
MSR 0958-9831..$814.00
View attachment 136529
TSW- Nurburgring ..$1500.00 Plus

There are Apparent Differences as any 1 can see , The Price has me sold !

I am Getting the ones that are Made in America , American Eagle 
Wheels Manufactures In America ...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

[email protected]

I have a contact with American Eagle Wheels and have been informed that with the assistance of a Retailer we can set up a group buy ..
A production of said wheels is a minimum of 72 wheels and has a lead time of 8 to 10 weeks for the PVD parts .

There would be a discount offered to the retailer which would be passed on . And they would be thrilled to work with us here at CT.

We need 18 volunteers ..
Stand Up Hook Up . Shuffle to the Door . Count to 3 and Jump Out the Door . Who Ahh , Let's get Em Guys , Gals .. 

If I set Up a Buy I will need a Show of Hands .. I am 1 step closer to another thrill ride . this time I get to keep my Boots on Solid the ground .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking for thoughts here before I can proceed !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In conclusion . to any 1 that is truly interested in these wheels and to the 1 s on the fence about these wheels . PM me , state out loud here , Jump up and hoot and howler . But be specific about your intent . 

I need a count , Before I dare Proceed . The Retailer needs to be prepaired for the process of an Order .

I have been doing the necessary background on The Msr 0958-9831 wheels and have asked the correct questions in this lengthy process .

So Please give me some feed Back here first .


----------



## whitecruze (May 27, 2012)

brian v said:


> View attachment 136521
> MSR 0958-9831..$814.00
> View attachment 136529
> TSW- Nurburgring ..$1500.00 Plus
> ...


My local Merchant's Tire quoted me $1160 for a set of TSW Nurburgring's


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang this goofie ball has been around since May 2012 and he waisted his first post to tell me he can buy some junk for $1160 ..

Wow Whitecruze . that sure would be prettier with MSR 0958-9831's


----------



## whitecruze (May 27, 2012)

brian v said:


> Dang this goofie ball has been around since May 2012 and he waisted his first post to tell me he can buy some junk for $1160 ..
> 
> Wow Whitecruze . that sure would be prettier with MSR 0958-9831's


I absolutely agree. I love the way both wheels look. I just happen to have a crystal red cruze in my neighborhood that already has the MSR 095's so the TSW's were an option so we didn't have the same exact look. He's actually our most recent COTM winner as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You know Dylan ? That's Nice , Now can we get back to a head count .
I really need a Number of Interested Members to proceed with a Group buy Plan . 3 is hardly a Group Buy . the more members we can get on board the lower the cost to us .. the sooner that we get these facts to the retailer the sooner AEWheels will Manufacture these wheels .

Whitecruze are you in ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Whom Really would Like to Purchase the MSR 0958-9831 Style Wheels ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 137273


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

wow that is beautiful shine


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 137473
hey j how do I get the Photo Edited Pics to Upload .. getting an invalid file note .. yeah it's a Tablet .........


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here you go lol. Photo shop'd


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If I didn't know that you own them I would have to agree with you Dylan . I am going to setup a group Buy for the Black Pearl PVD ' S


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Those were actually the ones I was looking at when I got mine. (PVD) but couldn't find them anywhere and found these used. I had to refinish everyone but it was worth it. Hope you can get it set up man. I love my wheels and know whoever else gets them will too.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I appreciate the gesture Dylan . it has been about 2 weeks of calling and E mailing the Manufacturer in Chino , Ca. along with a reputable Ratailer here and Online to Gather the neccessary cooperation to proceed with an Offering here at CT .. 

I appreciate the Go Ahead from Mike ( OB ) and the rest of CT staff .. with Out a Certain Amount of Authority there is None .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 137562


Renamed the FIle and Wallah !


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

So is there going to be a group buy ? I need to get my blizzaks off asap !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

k8busa said:


> So is there going to be a group buy ? I need to get my blizzaks off asap !



Quite Possibly if the interest were to grow by about 14 other individuals .
As I stated a minimum production run is 72 wheels divide that number by 4 and we have 18 members that would have to participate in an Offering ..

All of the ground work has been adhered to !

And there would be a discount offered to the retailer which would get passed onto the purchesers .

At present time and date all I can do is take a poll of willing interested members ..and pass this on to the retailer .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Burp .. for the weekend viewers ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

13 could be a lucky # if they would only appear with a pocket full of $$$$$ .. MSR 0958-9831 's coming soon to a dealer near you ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Inundate this Email address with your requests for the MSR 0958-9831 wheels Black Pearl PVD 5 x 105 mm ...

[email protected]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi there,
I know you guys are dying to see these wheels 
I feel for you .
I'm seeing what we can do to get more inventory available , but it's still going to be about 6 to 8 weeks .
please feel free to keep checking back in with me .


thank you , 
American Eagle Wheels Corp . 

[email protected]


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

UlyssesSG- NICE SENTIMENTS OR SHALL I SAY "SCHONE WORTE"


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wahre Worte sind nicht immer schòn,
Schöne worte immer worh


----------



## priesman64 (Jan 28, 2014)

Are these wheels dead. Love the look want them bad


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I gave Eagle Alloy Wheels enough opportunity to step up to the plate and give us a reasonable offering .. never did get any headwaý through a distributor or the wholesalers whom supply the dealers .. a production run is 72 wheels . that is exactly 18 sets of wheels . 18 different peoples orders .. Good Luck ..I have moved on to a 20 inch Dark Stainless .


----------



## priesman64 (Jan 28, 2014)

Care to post a pic?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Brian, I saw these and thought of you
http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=300816004945&alt=web


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am able to get a 093 in a 20 inch .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

priesman64 said:


> Care to post a pic?



View attachment 157874


----------

